# Bloodborn



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Howdy all,











I just finished reading _Bloodborn_ by Nathan Long. I must say, I'm not a subscriber to the "vampire craze" that seems to be sweeping the world lately. Especially when they're all gay, have an attitude, and sparkle in the sun...

However, that said, i found this book both extremely enjoyable, and generally enthralling. 

There were a few name switches and general cock-ups on the editors part, but nothing serious. The mystery, and accompanying plot-line were nicely interwoven. Character development was sound, and the pace kept you moving along. 

Long did a good job tying the emotions of the characters to their actions and reactions. There was no "cookie cutter" feel the the actions, and each chapter was as unpredictable as it was exciting. VERY!

Like i said, i don't normally subscribe to this type of fantasy, unless of course you count Nosferatu. Who, by my calculations, is the most badass of all vampires, ever. Also, i was pleased to see the real nature of a vampires relationship with the sun play through in sections. The charring, burning, boiling, ultimately apocalyptic nature with which the sun persecutes its unsuspecting vampiric victims. No sparkles here.

overall, i would rate this book a well placed, 8/10. 

Reason: I enjoyed the story thoroughly, as it brought together the emotions that clearly plague Ulrika, as she is only just learning to understand the situation she is in, and how to harness the new powers that she has, while discovering ones she does not yet know she possesses. However, there were some editorial mistakes that took away from the story, snapping me from the trance the story had placed me in. Therefore, i can not in good conscience give the story the 9 it deserves. Were it pristine in editorial marksmanship, i probably would have done so.

I'll be reviewing this novel further on The Founding Fields.

please let me hear your thoughts on the book.

cheers,

CP

I'm looking forward to the next book _Bloodforged_.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Good review Commissar, ill get _Bloodborn_ along with _Bloodforged_ when its released.

And the most bad-ass vampire is either Spike or Alucard.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I really enjoyed this book so I'm glad someone capable of stringing sentences together finally got round to reviewing it, and gave it such a decent score.
I think the thing that I found the most interesting was the clash between Ulrika's Kislev-based attitude to the world and the moments when she truly enjoyed being a vampire, the power and freedom it gave her.

I'm quivering with anticipation for the release of _Bloodforged _early next year.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm glad someone else noticed. The character depth, and hence the development as the plot unfolds and twists, is truly beyond the league of many, many other Black Library novels. I had never really rated Long as an author -rather ignorantly- but this proved he can certainly tell a gripping yarn.

And touche LOTN, although Kaname Kuran (Vampire Knight) could possibly take Alucard


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with you all, i haven't really found anything that really stood out as wrong. Just a good, solid, well written novel. I'm actually thinking i'll have to start reading more warhammer stuff. 

In fact, i just pulled out some of the old stuff i've got on Warhammer.










i'll have to start reading. 

CP


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Just finished it, and have to admit it was a solid read.

The character development is good, especially for Ulrika and Gabby, the 2 main protagonists, the story is good, it offers a fantastic view of how lahmian society is run, and how they relate to other vampires. The descriptions of nuln is good, and the way the average imperial citizen lives and relates to the vampire threat. It also provides an interesting take on the witch hunters and their cool hats!

The bad points were more a matter of personal taste, the writing style is generally fairly simplistic and the story is not a complex affair. That said it does mean the book is a quick read and accessable to all ages. 

If you want massed ranks of skeletons and zombies marching to assault a city this will be a bit of a disapointment, but the way the story is written means you don't need them

Overall a thoughly enjoyable read adding to rather than contradicting the pre existing fluff


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Alucard? Really? 

Authors always run the risk of having their characters ripped apart by their readers...why make it easier for them?


----------



## Xenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

For anyone who has read both Bloodborn and The Vampire Genevieve how do they compare? Is Bloodborn similar to the Geneieve books or is it actually good?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I haven't read Genevieve yet, so i can't compare, but i would really suggest you read Bloodborn. It is quite a good novel. Like i said, in my "quasi" review, i'm not a subscriber to the usual vampire stuff, but this felt like a far cry from those other mistakes. Have a read. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Xenocide said:


> For anyone who has read both Bloodborn and The Vampire Genevieve how do they compare? Is Bloodborn similar to the Geneieve books or is it actually good?


I've read both and in the setting I prefer Bloodborn to Geneieve. Jack Yeovils books suffer from having been so written long ago that the fluff has moved on a great deal and made the concept of Geneieve almost nonsensical in Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If you want some good Warhammer Fantasy CP i'd recommend the _Thanquol and Boneripper_ trilogy, or the _Malus Darkblade_ series. Both of those are excellent.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> If you want some good Warhammer Fantasy CP i'd recommend the _Thanquol and Boneripper_ trilogy, or the _Malus Darkblade_ series. Both of those are excellent.


Thanks for the recommendations mate. After reading your review on The Founding Fields, i'm thinking i'll give Grey Seer a try for sure. The review has also been bumped up on www.mi40k.com if you care to take a look. Seems he dug it too. 

Right now, my attention has been turned toward _Sword of Justice_. Just had a nice convo with Chris Wraight, so i'll hopefully be doing a review on that one soon. 

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Huh cool. Glad to see my reviews are being noticed. I haven't read any of the Warhammer Heroes yet but thats because the Empire isn't a subject of interest for me. Once C.L Werner finishes _The Red Duke_ ill definitely pick that up, vampiric undead knights is just too cool to miss.

And my next review will be for _Temple of the Serpent_, the second _Thanquol and Boneripper_ novel. So far its very good, the Lizardmen are quite interesting, and the Skaven continue to impress with their deceitful ways and uncanny ability to know exactly when to shove another Skaven in the way of whatever's trying to kill them and run like hell.


----------

